# RAF Bylaugh hall Norfolk Jan 15



## URBANMYTH (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all i have been exploring for a while but not really done the photography side. But after a recent trip out with mikeymutt i was inspired to return and capture some of my finds before its to late. 
Sorry if the photos are not up to scratch there taken on my phone. 

the history is mainly of the grounds of the the house but just thought irt may give you an insight.
The estate was acquired by Sir John Lombe in 1796. There is some uncertainty regarding the exact nature of the transaction. The unsubstantiated traditional story is that he won it from the former owner, Richard Lloyd, in a card game, after Lloyd's butler drugged his wine, but a more prosaic explanation seems likely. Sir John died childless in 1817 and the estate passed to his brother Edward, together with a large sum of money left by Sir John in trust for the construction of a new mansion house.

After a long delay it was eventually necessary for the Court of Chancery to intervene and order the use of the trust funds for their appointed purpose, and the architects Charles Barry, Jr. and Robert Richardson Banks were at length commissioned to design a suitable house. William Andrews Nesfield advised on the position of the house, and was responsible for laying out the grounds and gardens. The clock tower and surrounding buildings are vaguely reminiscent of the new Houses of Parliament which were designed by Sir Charles Barry, Sr.

The house was completed in about 1851. Along with the Houses of Parliament, it was amongst the first buildings ever to employ steel girders in the supporting structure. The exterior stonework, including the balustrades and the terrace walling, are of magnesian limestone. At this time the estate was the third largest in Norfolk, containing over 19,000 acres (77 km²).

In 1889 the estate was purchased by William Knox D'Arcy.

During the Second World War, Bylaugh Hall was requisitioned by the RAF as the headquarters of 100 (Bomber Support) Group.

By 1950, the house was in disrepair. It was stripped of its lead and interior fittings, and abandoned.

The Hall and outbuildings (as of 1 July 2009) were the subject of ongoing financial problems that resulted in the complete repossession of the buildings and the apparent loss of deposits by a number of customers.[1]

Feb 2013: The house was finally put up for sale.


20150126_111100 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_112159 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_113338 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_115832 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_112558 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_113517 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_113910 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_115229 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_114341 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_120422 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_115958 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_120543 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_120709 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_122424 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_122341 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_122434 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_122352 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_122348 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_120617 by joshbella, on Flickr


20150126_120602 by joshbella, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 26, 2015)

Rather nice that..did not realise there was so much there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lovely old switchgear,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 26, 2015)

thanks guys it was so nice to see all the little bits that usually go taps,sinks,urinals,and a toilet roll holder made my day


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2015)

Half the photos here seem to be broken too, or is it just me?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 27, 2015)

krela said:


> Half the photos here seem to be broken too, or is it just me?



Yeah likewise !! Any chance of getting them back up cos this looks interesting !!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 27, 2015)

Im now on it sorry


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 27, 2015)

Loving it mate !! Really nice varied selection of pics !! What a place, definately differant from the norm. Gonna have to get up here sometime soon !! Thanks for posting !!


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent! Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 27, 2015)

What a fab place and great report....


----------



## JJ0063 (Feb 4, 2015)

Great shots, my mother lives in the next village.

I actually tried to venture up to the main hall a few years back, circa 2011 and got shot at (Yes, shotgun!) by a man with a pick up truck and a caravan living outside it.

I never have ventured back! The main hall/old wedding venue/stately homel is absolutely huge. 60 bedrooms. It was very creepy up there. I parked at a nearby water works next to a cemetery and walked up. There was a light in the main building flickering - it was like something out of a horror film when I heard gunshots & a pick up flying towards me! Never ran so fast!

It was sold in May 2014 to a magazine editor for £1.5m I believe who planned to live in it! Not been there for a long time so not sure on its current condition.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Great shots, my mother lives in the next village.
> 
> I actually tried to venture up to the main hall a few years back, circa 2011 and got shot at (Yes, shotgun!) by a man with a pick up truck and a caravan living outside it.
> 
> ...



It was in the hands of the banks.but your right it has been sold now and restoration work I believe is well under way now.


----------

